# '11 Duramax DEF issues?



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Anyone getting the low DEF message? I've got 1400 miles on mine and it came on yesterday so I added 1 gallon as that was the minimum it said to put in according to the manual. I thought it reset, but apparently not because plowing a lot today it came on and said 300 miles. By the time I got finished with the lot I was down to 190. 

How are you cold climate guys handling this issue?


----------



## Walkermowers1 (Dec 27, 2010)

sounds a like a computer error code issue. go to back to your dealer they fix that for you free of charge


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Walkermowers1;1229148 said:


> sounds a like a computer error code issue. go to back to your dealer they fix that for you free of charge


The dealer just said I needed to "thaw" the truck out in the garage. It's going to a different dealer tomorrow the next town over. It's a known problem but wasn't sure how others were dealing with it.


----------



## Walkermowers1 (Dec 27, 2010)

PLM-1;1229163 said:


> The dealer just said I needed to "thaw" the truck out in the garage. It's going to a different dealer tomorrow the next town over. It's a known problem but wasn't sure how others were dealing with it.


where are you located you need to shaw your truck out when you plow?
i definitely get other options.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Walkermowers1;1229188 said:


> where are you located you need to shaw your truck out when you plow?
> i definitely get other options.


That's my point! I'm in SW Missouri. I missed the major part of our storm because a coolant line fitting was miss-molded from the factory. So far this truck has cost me nearly $30k in lost revenue.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

There's a new calibration in the works to fix this. You aren't the only one... The best thing you can do it NOT overfill the tank. The tank heater works better with less fluid in the tank also.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ford is having issues with their trucks freezing up too, apparently from what i was told theirs go into a limp mode too so they cannot be driven. Gotta love that Urea injection!!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

www.dieselplace.com has been discussing this issue at length. Great site if you own a Dmax.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

dieseld;1230971 said:


> www.dieselplace.com has been discussing this issue at length. Great site if you own a Dmax.


Been on it for years. I was just seeing how actual plow guys in colder climates where dealing with this issue and to see if there was any different info out there.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

10-4. Good luck.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

friend just got 2011 dmax. 

drives to work and home in 1500 miles. highway driving. he has used over 1 - 1.5 jugs of the liquid crap sofar. 

and 9.8mpg best sofar. he is frigin pissed. :realmad:


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

sweetk30;1231132 said:


> friend just got 2011 dmax.
> 
> drives to work and home in 1500 miles. highway driving. he has used over 1 - 1.5 jugs of the liquid crap sofar.
> 
> and 9.8mpg best sofar. he is frigin pissed. :realmad:


Wow, I get better than that towing my 10k pound trailer at 70mph.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I gotta get me one of these.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sweetk30;1231132 said:


> friend just got 2011 dmax.
> 
> drives to work and home in 1500 miles. highway driving. he has used over 1 - 1.5 jugs of the liquid crap sofar.
> 
> and 9.8mpg best sofar. he is frigin pissed. :realmad:


Hmm My LML gets around 16 driving around mixed and pretty close to 20 on the highway driving it fairly hard. The mileage is a big improvement over our LMM's.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

The issues with the system will get worked out. It's a new technology on a redisigned vehicle. There are always kinks to work out on a new model.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

PLM-1;1229198 said:


> That's my point! I'm in SW Missouri. I missed the major part of our storm because a coolant line fitting was miss-molded from the factory. So far this truck has cost me nearly $30k in lost revenue.


I want to know how you make 30k in one truck during 1 storm


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

JD Dave;1231522 said:


> Hmm My LML gets around 16 driving around mixed and pretty close to 20 on the highway driving it fairly hard. The mileage is a big improvement over our LMM's.


he would like to see that. stoped atthe house today with 1811 miles on it. and fuel is 9.80 per gal from dash info so far.

also said exaust brake only seems to work 1/2 the time if you can even feel it when it works.

the bumper warning system to keep you from hitting stuff on the rear of the truck dont even work right.

and it was over full on coolent when he picked it up from the lot and since then has peed out a few times. but hasnt had to add any.

factory winter front cover tabs broke clean off when he went to install it the otherday. even had it in the house warmed up and took it right out and snap.

and the rear bowtie emblem after 600 miles has gone to crap. moisture behind the clear amber and all discolored behind there.

his old 06 was 2x better on mileage and not nearly the problems of the new truck.

said thay charge me almost 60k for this 2011 pile hell with that for the quality so far.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Joe D;1231607 said:


> I want to know how you make 30k in one truck during 1 storm


A 4 day storm. With a total snowfall of 22" and 2" of ice.


----------



## Grantrs (Mar 1, 2011)

*11 Duramax DEF issues*

I have a 2011 Silverado Duramax LTZ with a new Wide out on it and have issues with both. The truck is in the shop for the 4th time with the same issues everyone else is having but each time it goes in they say they have it figured out this time. This time the DIC said "Service Diesel Exhaust Fluid System" and "See Owners Manual Now". I was plowing when these alerts started so I took it back to the shop and got my back up plow. The next day the truck would not start so I had to have it towed to the Chevy garage. Road Side Assistance has some issues that need addressed as well. At the same time these alerts came on the Western Wide Out quit, the plow control module died. I don't think these two are related but i'm not sure. I have been running the same equipment for the past 20 years, it's old but well taken care. I wanted to have a trouble free year this year but that has not been the case!


----------



## Grantrs (Mar 1, 2011)

The Chevy garage has said that they have not had any returns with these trucks after they reflashed the computer. Am I the only one that has had this issue 4 times?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Grantrs;1256897 said:


> The Chevy garage has said that they have not had any returns with these trucks after they reflashed the computer. Am I the only one that has had this issue 4 times?


I'm on my 4th time yesterday. Now I'm told my software is all up to date so I'm SOL. When it goes to limp they can reset it, but that will be in the middle of a trip I'm about to take. I'm hugely excited.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

PLM-1;1257016 said:


> I'm on my 4th time yesterday. Now I'm told my software is all up to date so I'm SOL. When it goes to limp they can reset it, but that will be in the middle of a trip I'm about to take. I'm hugely excited.


here's a question. why do all these guys on the duramax and powerstroke forums COME TOGETHER against the manufacturers??? The reason these trucks run like shyt is because no one is stepping up and making the manufacturers fix them.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Im so glad I don't need the extra tow capacity the gasser is much more simple to deal with


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

EGLC;1257030 said:


> here's a question. why do all these guys on the duramax and powerstroke forums COME TOGETHER against the manufacturers??? The reason these trucks run like shyt is because no one is stepping up and making the manufacturers fix them.


Because a sole voice might as well be silent. Who generally gets things accomplished, a single person, or a group?


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Grantrs;1256893 said:


> I have a 2011 Silverado Duramax LTZ with a new Wide out on it and have issues with both. The truck is in the shop for the 4th time with the same issues everyone else is having but each time it goes in they say they have it figured out this time. This time the DIC said "Service Diesel Exhaust Fluid System" and "See Owners Manual Now". I was plowing when these alerts started so I took it back to the shop and got my back up plow. The next day the truck would not start so I had to have it towed to the Chevy garage. Road Side Assistance has some issues that need addressed as well. At the same time these alerts came on the Western Wide Out quit, the plow control module died. I don't think these two are related but i'm not sure. I have been running the same equipment for the past 20 years, it's old but well taken care. I wanted to have a trouble free year this year but that has not been the case!


 I feel your pain...I have started a thread about this a little while ago, check it out it is called my 2011 chevy duramax....I also have the wide out and my plow is perfect, I don't think these two issues are related. At minus 12 the urea freezes causing the truck to go in limp mode (7km per hr ) THE LESS FLUID IN THE TANK.... the better off you are, check my thread I also have spoken to a tech from Gm in Windsor in person, they had lots to say !


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

My 97 is pretty thrashed after ten years of plowing with an 810. The plow is in pretty rough shape but still scraping by. I have yet to have a SES light or a limp mode, and it gets about 13 mpg. So, should I buy a 2011? I'm kind of used to having no payment, and paying just under $200 to register it, insurance isnt cheap but cheaper than a new one. 
The more I learn about new trucks, the more I love my old ones.


----------

